# Triple whammy of gain stacking!



## giovanni (May 26, 2021)

Working on a 3-in-1 combo including Depot Fuzz -> Amentum -> XB-MB in a large Hammond enclosure gifted by a friend (I have two, so I will be making two of these).

I’m going to use switched jacks so that individual effects can be rewired in different order. 





(no idea why my phone keeps uploading these upside down)


----------

